# Ghế massage - phương pháp trị mất ngủ ban đêm vô cùng hiệu quả



## Elipsport123 (22/7/21)

Trị mất ngủ ban đêm là việc khá là khó khăn. Bởi lẽ, do thói quen sinh hoạt sai múi giờ hoặc nhiều bệnh lý khác là những vấn đề ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ. 
Mất ngủ vào ban đêm nếu xảy ra thường xuyên sẽ khiến cơ thể mệt mỏi. Đừng lo, mách bạn bí quyết sử dụng *ghế massage* - trị mất ngủ ban đêm vô cùng hiệu quả và trị liệu nhiều bệnh lý khác.

*Tập thể dục trị mất ngủ ban đêm *
Bạn có thể dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ và cải thiện chất lượng giấc ngủ của mình bằng cách ưu tiên hoạt động thể chất vào ban ngày và thư giãn vào buổi tối. Nghiên cứu mới đã chứng minh rằng não là cơ quan trong cơ thể được tăng cường sức mạnh nhất khi vận động và rèn luyện. Trẻ hay già, không quan trọng. Đi bộ nhanh ảnh hưởng đến khả năng tập trung, cải thiện trí nhớ, ngủ ngon hơn, sáng tạo và chịu được căng thẳng hơn.

Ngủ là một nhu cầu vô cùng quan trọng của con người, độ dài và chất lượng của nó phụ thuộc vào một số yếu tố, bao gồm cả *tập thể dục*. Hoạt động thể chất góp phần vào nhiều thứ, bao gồm giảm lo lắng và giảm các triệu chứng trầm cảm, cả hai đều có liên quan đến rối loạn giấc ngủ. Hoạt động thể chất dường như cũng tăng cường nhịp điệu sinh học tự nhiên.
Một bài tập nhỏ trong năm phút có thể cải thiện sự tập trung. Do đó, hoạt động thể chất có thể là cách bảo vệ tốt nhất chống lại căng thẳng, trầm cảm, các vấn đề về trí nhớ và chứng mất ngủ. 
Tập thể dục giúp cải thiện sức khỏe và là một phần quan trọng trong việc điều trị một số căn bệnh khác nhau. Người ta đã thấy rằng các hình thức tập thể dục trong thời gian dài và cường độ thấp sẽ kích thích giấc ngủ. Có thể thấy mức độ buồn ngủ sẽ xảy ra khoảng một giờ sau khi hoạt động như vậy.
*Trị mất ngủ ban đêm cùng với ghế massage *

*

*​
Ai cũng biết rằng ghế massage có quá nhiều công dụng đối với sức khỏe. Ngoài việc thư giãn, trị liệu các bệnh lý khác nhau. Bạn cũng có thể dùng nó như một phương pháp trị mất ngủ ban đêm. Biết rằng, giấc ngủ luôn quan trọng và việc mất ngủ kéo dài sẽ gây hại cho sức khỏe và gây nên nhiều bệnh nguy hiểm. 

Một chiếc ghế massage tiện ích tại nhà giúp bạn xua tan nỗi mệt mỏi và căng thẳng sau nhiều giờ làm việc. Ngoài ra, chúng còn có những tính năng như bấm huyệt massage cổ vai gáy, đưa bạn vào một giấc ngủ ngon và sâu hơn. 

Bạn có thể tham khảo và mua ngay cho gia đình một chiếc ghế massage toàn thân đa năng tại đây. 

*Các mẹo đơn giản trị mất ngủ ban đêm *

Tạo thói quen ngủ đều đặn: cố gắng đi ngủ và dậy đúng giờ mỗi ngày, bạn không thể ngủ vào ban đêm, cố gắng tránh ngủ trưa vào ban ngày
Nhìn bao quát môi trường phòng ngủ: một căn phòng tối, yên tĩnh và mát mẻ thường giúp bạn dễ ngủ hơn
Tìm một thói quen đi ngủ nhẹ nhàng: tắt công việc và sàng lọc một vài giờ trước khi ngủ và làm điều gì đó thư giãn để thư giãn và phá vỡ những khuôn mẫu suy nghĩ cứng đầu
Kết hợp giường với giấc ngủ: tránh nói chuyện điện thoại, xem màn hình hoặc kích thích não khi nằm trên giường
Ưu tiên hoạt động thể chất: tập thể dục và vận động vào ban ngày thường giúp bạn dễ dàng thư giãn hơn vào ban đêm
Ra ngoài ánh sáng ban ngày: ánh sáng giúp điều hòa nhịp sinh học, cố gắng có ánh sáng vào buổi sáng và ngày nhưng tránh ánh sáng chói một vài giờ trước khi đi ngủ
Tránh uống caffein và rượu vào buổi tối: uống caffein và rượu muộn sẽ kích thích não bộ và khiến bạn khó thư giãn hoặc ngủ không bị gián đoạn
Giảm căng thẳng: cố gắng tìm cách giảm căng thẳng và lo lắng trong cuộc sống hàng ngày


----------

